# WiFi for the Routan



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

VW has introduced a router that will make your Routan a WiFi hotspot. Here is some info from VW...
"Routan customers are now be able to take the internet with them on the road. With Autonet Mobile, the seven passenger Routan becomes a Wi-Fi hotspot, delivering reliable and easy-to-use internet access. Passengers can bring all of their own Wi-Fi enabled devices such as laptops, gaming systems, digital music players, and other devices on the road. Routan passengers will be able to Instant Message (IM), visit popular social media sites, check traffic or make dinner reservations all from the comfort of their Routan. The addition of uconnect web brings advanced communications features to Volkswagen's newest family vehicle. Now Routan customers will have instant internet access anytime and anywhere. Monthly subscription plans start at $29 and uconnect web is installed by the dealer. See http://www.autonetmobile.com for activation and subscription details. Subject to change without prior notice."
Part number for the router is 7B0-051-893. I have one in stock currently.


----------



## brendan0198 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan ([email protected])*

How much would the part and installation run? Also if I buy the router, would I be able to install myself? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan (brendan0198)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brendan0198* »_How much would the part and installation run? Also if I buy the router, would I be able to install myself? Thanks

Retail for the module is $515.00. I can sell it for 463.50. From what I see, it is a plug and play option, very easy to install.


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

I would think that you would also need a mobile ''Service Provider''. They charge at least $50.00 a month


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Badge56)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badge56* »_I would think that you would also need a mobile ''Service Provider''. They charge at least $50.00 a month

"Now Routan customers will have instant internet access anytime and anywhere. Monthly subscription plans start at $29 and uconnect web is installed by the dealer. See http://www.autonetmobile.com for activation and subscription details."


----------



## ZStevens (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan (brendan0198)*

Hey Brendan,
I work for Autonet Mobile. Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you have any questions about the product.
Thanks,

Zach


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan (ZStevens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZStevens* »_Hey Brendan,
I work for Autonet Mobile. Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you have any questions about the product.
Thanks,

Zach

Zach,
What kind of feedback can you share? Any issues with maintaining the signal? Speed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan ([email protected])*

To promote sales, VW has introduced a mail in rebate for rhis new prodict as well. Save an additional $100.00 after the mail-in rebate.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan ([email protected])*

Has anyone demo'ed this yet to see how it works?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Has anyone demo'ed this yet to see how it works? 

X2 ?


----------



## PSU Blue 1.8T (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan (71sbeetle)*

I currently have a Verizon Wireless USB modem that plugs into a wireless router to create a WiFi from the 3G network. Total cost ~$100 with a $40 a month service plan. I can take it anywhere.
Now Verizon Wireless has a credit card size device called a MiFi that is ~$100 and can go anywhere.
http://www.verizonwireless.com..._mifi 
I would recommend either of these options over a vehicle installed option.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan (PSU Blue 1.8T)*

I used on the other day, it works just as fast as the 3G aircard I have from AT&T.


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan (ZStevens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZStevens* »_Hey Brendan,
I work for Autonet Mobile. Shoot me an email at [email protected]om if you have any questions about the product.
Thanks,

Zach

can this be installed on another VW model? maybe a Tiguan?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: WiFi for the Routan (iPinch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iPinch* »_
can this be installed on another VW model? maybe a Tiguan?

At this point, no. But I have heard that might change in the future.


----------

